
The First Cookbook - ingve
http://ilovetypography.com/2017/05/31/the-first-cookbook/
======
rabboRubble
If interested, here is a link to the first American cookbook...

[http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/](http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/)

What made this cookbook "American" is the full adaptation of legacy cultural
cooking methods to the plant and animal life of the new continent.

------
theprop
Great post!

Fascinating that some church leaders were against the fork because “God in his
wisdom has provided man with natural forks – his fingers. Therefore it is an
insult to Him to substitute artificial metallic forks for them when eating.”

~~~
setr
Jobs described styluses similarly.. I wonder if he got it from a similar
attack on forks

